# Eye Area



## Wool (Nov 13, 2018)

skin isn't that good in sunlight sadly.


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Nov 13, 2018)

hey chad


----------



## HorseFace (Nov 13, 2018)

Fuck off if thats you, srs


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 13, 2018)

Without looking at your lower third, you're already a chad-lite atleast.


----------



## Wool (Nov 13, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> Without looking at your lower third, you're already a chad-lite atleast.


Skin is shit af


----------



## Deleted member 399 (Nov 13, 2018)

Aww That eye area is perfect!


----------



## Phad (Nov 13, 2018)

8/10 fucking man. if u had more positive eyebrows and colored eyes it’d be 10/10 cuz of light eye and dark hair combo


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Nov 13, 2018)

Extremely good eye area. Perfectly shaped dark eye brows. Perfectly shaped hunter eyes. If you get colored contact lenses, it's a 10/10 eye area.

Imagine if you were blonde. Your eye area would be a 6/10 at best despite having a good eye shape. Dark eye brows are so crucial.


----------



## Wool (Nov 13, 2018)

Curious0 said:


> Extremely good eye area. Perfectly shaped dark eye brows. Perfectly shaped hunter eyes. If you get colored contact lenses, it's a 10/10 eye area.
> 
> Imagine if you were blonde. Your eye area would be a 6/10 at best despite having a good eye shape. Dark eye brows are so crucial.


yeah been thinking of getting blue contacts because they are striking to peeps.


----------



## gaytoven (Nov 13, 2018)

Blue eyes are shit tier, black is way more dominant and threatening and alpha because i want to look into my homies eyes with compassion and understanding and den I want to fuck dat nigga in the eye sockets


----------



## 中原岬 (Nov 13, 2018)

mogs me


----------



## Veganist (Nov 13, 2018)

Wool said:


> yeah been thinking of getting blue contacts because they are striking to peeps.


what's your eye color? looks light


----------



## Wool (Nov 14, 2018)

I think grey/muddy green


----------



## blockofwood (Nov 14, 2018)

I'm jelly/10


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 14, 2018)

Phad said:


> 8/10 fucking man. if u had more positive eyebrows and colored eyes it’d be 10/10 cuz of light eye and dark hair combo





Curious0 said:


> Extremely good eye area. Perfectly shaped dark eye brows. Perfectly shaped hunter eyes. If you get colored contact lenses, it's a 10/10 eye area.
> 
> Imagine if you were blonde. Your eye area would be a 6/10 at best despite having a good eye shape. Dark eye brows are so crucial.



Cope, blue eyes are beta. The only acceptable color for men is green. Blue eyes is for women.



gaytoven said:


> Blue eyes are shit tier, black is way more dominant and threatening and alpha because i want to look into my homies eyes with compassion and understanding and den I want to fuck dat nigga in the eye sockets



Agreed in the sense that blue eyes are shit-tier, JFL at having beta colored eyes.





Wool said:


> I think grey/muddy green



Go with green. Blue eyes are beta as hell. Green eyes are top-tier for males.


----------



## Never_Began (Nov 14, 2018)

Chads.org


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Nov 14, 2018)

That eye area is Gandy tier.


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Nov 14, 2018)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Cope, blue eyes are beta. The only acceptable color for men is green. Blue eyes is for women.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Green > blue > hazel > brown > black


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Nov 15, 2018)

Wtf


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 15, 2018)

Curious0 said:


> Green > blue > hazel > brown > black



Blue is cuck-tier, JFL. Only times blue eyes are acceptable is when the male has dark brown or black hair.


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Nov 15, 2018)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Blue is cuck-tier, JFL. Only times blue eyes are acceptable is when the male has dark brown or black hair.


Agree. It only works with dark hair.


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Mar 1, 2020)

Interesting seeing all these dead old users tbh


----------



## Wool (Mar 5, 2020)

OwlGod said:


> Interesting seeing all these dead old users tbh


ye


----------



## her (Mar 5, 2020)

Best eye area I've seen in this forum.


----------



## Chad1212 (Mar 5, 2020)

Wool said:


> skin isn't that good in sunlight sadly.


Chadlite bordering with chad eyes


----------



## Wool (Mar 6, 2020)

Chad1212 said:


> Chadlite bordering with chad eyes


ye almost been 2 years now tho.


----------



## rydofx (Mar 6, 2020)

U eye mog everyone on this forum besides salludon

If u could mog harder ppl would be roping all day until there simply wouldnt be anyone left here


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Mar 6, 2020)

Chad eyes, chad brows.


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 6, 2020)

CHAD EYE AREA


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Mar 6, 2020)

Enigmatic93 said:


> That eye area is Gandy tier.


respect gandy plz


----------



## JamesHowlett (Mar 6, 2020)

@Wool I’m guessing you’re a mentalcel, otherwise what are you doing here?


----------



## Wool (Mar 7, 2020)

JamesHowlett said:


> @Wool I’m guessing you’re a mentalcel, otherwise what are you doing here?


im not a cel atm


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 7, 2020)

Never_Began said:


> Chads.org


Does that exist?


----------



## SteveRogers (Mar 7, 2020)

well done


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 7, 2020)

cope itt saying blue eyes are bad. He has good coloring for blue eyes


----------



## didntreadlol (Mar 7, 2020)

*Trash
looks like you're about to cry, did jamal rape you? stop squinting*


----------



## Moggy (Mar 7, 2020)

FUCK YOU.


----------



## Wool (Mar 7, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> cope itt saying blue eyes are bad. He has good coloring for blue eyes


Theyre not even close to blue. Theyre like green yellow mix. look kinda light grey


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 13, 2020)

how is the rest of your face?


----------

